
Quantum Fields: The Real Building Blocks of the Universe (RI, David Tong) - seycombi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNVQfWC_evg
======
seycombi
Cambridge Lecture (videos) on Quantum Field Theory by David Tong
[http://www.damtp.cam.ac.uk/user/tong/qft.html](http://www.damtp.cam.ac.uk/user/tong/qft.html)

